# Milan: Kjaer e Begovic suggeriti da Massara.



## admin (11 Gennaio 2020)

Come riportato da Nicolò Schira, Kjaer e Begovic ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-begovic-pole-per-la-porta-vt84750.html ) sono nomi "suggeriti" da Frederic Massara. Il DS voleva portare il portiere alla Roma, qualche anno fa.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Gennaio 2020)

Che schifo.

Fare peggio dell'Inter di Tardelli, Gresko, Ferrari sembrava impossibile e invece......

Ma io dico, premesso che Massara ruba solo lo stipendio e nelle conferenze nemmeno viene considerato, ma in una stagione finita ad inizio Novembre, col nostro terzo portiere che prende 1 MILIONE l'anno, si dava via Reina, i fratelli primi due portieri e poi si aggregava un primavera......mah


----------



## Zenos (11 Gennaio 2020)

Chissà chi muove i fili di quest'altro burattino.


----------



## Mika (11 Gennaio 2020)

Vabbé il secondo portiere se va bene farà una partita, l'importante e che prenda poco e che sia anche in prestito. Prossimo anno rientra dalla B Plizzari. Sperando che riscattino Reina...


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira, Kjaer e Begovic ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-begovic-pole-per-la-porta-vt84750.html ) sono nomi "suggeriti" da Frederic Massara. Il DS voleva portare il portiere alla Roma, qualche anno fa.



Quello messo là solo perchè Paolino non ha il pezzo di carta.


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Nicolò Schira, Kjaer e Begovic ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-begovic-pole-per-la-porta-vt84750.html ) sono nomi "suggeriti" da Frederic Massara. Il DS voleva portare il portiere alla Roma, qualche anno fa.



.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Gennaio 2020)

Massara giocava a football manager 2001


----------

